# Post Office savings certs query



## chlipps (16 Jul 2010)

Bought saving cert last year. Now intend to buy another cert. Anyone know if I need all the ID's, proof of address etc.. again or just take in the last cert?

Is it possible to just post in a cheque with reference to the last cert purchased or does one need to purchase in person with ID etc..?


----------



## oldtimer (17 Jul 2010)

Yes, it is possible to just post in a cheque. Download the application form, insert the number of previous cert in relevant space and post with cheque. No need for ID.


----------



## camlin90 (17 Jul 2010)

Anyone know what the turnaround times are like for postal applications these days? If I'm going to lose 6 weeks' interest I'll queue at my post office


----------



## oldtimer (17 Jul 2010)

Personally, I prefer to purchase at the post-office. The cert is dated from the day of acceptance over the counter and you walk away with an official receipt. The actual certificate may not be sent out for some weeks but it will be backdated to the day it was handed over the counter.


----------



## chlipps (17 Jul 2010)

Thanks Oldtimer....sounds like you have good few certs!


----------



## boe (20 Jul 2010)

When investing additional monies in savings certs or bonds, do you get a new cert or do you just add to your existing cert or bond?


----------



## oldtimer (20 Jul 2010)

A new cert or bond is issued for each purchase.


----------



## boe (21 Jul 2010)

oldtimer said:


> A new cert or bond is issued for each purchase.


 
Thanks, not clear from their documentation that this is the case.


----------



## WaterWater (22 Jul 2010)

I bought two lots recently. The first cert took about two weeks to arrive. The second cert was outstanding for over a month so I gave them a call to be told that it had been sent for I.D. checking. When I pointed out that I had put the relevant number of my first purchase on the second application a phone call was made to the I.D. section and I got the second cert the next day.


----------



## gussy (25 Jul 2010)

Hi oldtimer and gang I was in the local post office yesterday with my previous cert and they said I need to bring in my i.d. They said that this is now the policy and the person who lives in my locality refused to take the application because of this. So I went to the g.p.o and the lady there said that she would take the application but not to be suprised if I get a call for to provide i.d.


----------



## oldtimer (26 Jul 2010)

Good point and one which should have been clarified. If the previous certificate was purchased within the last two years no ID is necessary, just quote the number of the cert bought within the last two years. However, if the cert is more than two years old then, yes, ID is necessary.


----------



## gussy (27 Jul 2010)

Hi oldtimer my cert is about 6 weeks old.


----------



## oldtimer (27 Jul 2010)

If the cert is about 6 weeks old and you now wish to purchase another cert the number of the 6 weeks old cert should suffice and no ID should be necessary. Its simple common sense. If you supplied all the necessary documentation re ID six weeks ago why should you have to go through the entire procedure again? It is the same as having an account in any institution and each time you want to make a deposit full ID documentation must be produced. I purchased a cert last January and another one last month and no ID was necessary once I supplied the number of the January cert. Ring 1800 305060 and you will be told what I state above.


----------



## gussy (28 Jul 2010)

absolutely agree and if you remember esther ranson had a jobsworth cap. Well the winner is the lady in the post office and to be honest the thing that annoyed me most is the govt. are crying out for support and then you get people like this


----------



## chlipps (30 Jul 2010)

Posted in application at start of last week with just last years cert number on it, no ID, no utility bill.... got new cert back today... happy with that ..TG for common sense and no request for ID's etc..


----------

